# Lacey discovers a brand new cologne!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Dogs sure to have a different sense of what smells good than we do. I'll never forget the time I was traveling with one of my previous dogs and when we stopped to give her a potty break in a gravel pit she found some human poo to roll in. I had nothing to clean her off with so it was a VERY long ride home. YUCK.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh gross! To BOTH stories!! Luckily Ranger is not so much a roller-in-gross-things kind of dog. I think the worst he's rolled in was horse manure but I was able to wash him right then and there before getting back in the truck!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

On most occasions, I will brush the dogs when they come into the house from outside....the other night I was brushing Austin and I always sneak in a hug or 2 as well.....this particular night I got more than I bargained for.... a hand with some not so pleasant stuff on it!!! He and Lincoln must have been playing and rolled in some poo. Lovely!! And we're so anal (no pun intended) about ensuring their run is totally clean....must have missed a spot. So, out came the doggy wipes and their spray cologne...he was good to go after about 4 wipes.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Laurie, maybe I should try the doggy wipes. Sounds like they do a better job than baby wipes.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Dogs just cant resist that stinky stuff. Tuff gets hosed down a couple of times a week for rolling in things he shouldn't. Recently is was a dead armadillo carcass:yuck:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I know dogs love to roll around in yucky stuff for a quick spritz of eau de doodoo but I've never understood what the pay off for them is in doing this.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Gross stories...human poo has to be the worst!!! But really Tuff armadillo carcass!!! Blah!! Worst we have had is dead bird.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn loves to roll in stagant ditch water and dead birds which stinks! The worst is horse poo though he rolls in it untill he is covered then eats some so even when I get his coat is clean his breath still stinks!!!


----------

